# Sanremo



## ohiotoitaly (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello everyone! My family will be moving to Sanremo this summer. I am having a hard time finding rentals that are NOT vacation rentals. Any sites that you recommend? 
Any advice on traveling with 2 medium-size dogs?
Is there a train that I could take daily to commute to Monaco? Cost? Can you buy a pass?

Thanks for any and all help! Ciao!


----------



## Newstart2016 (Jan 20, 2016)

Whow !!! Sounds like quite an adventure ....
good luck and good fortune


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ohiotoitaly said:


> Hello everyone! My family will be moving to Sanremo this summer. I am having a hard time finding rentals that are NOT vacation rentals. Any sites that you recommend?
> Any advice on traveling with 2 medium-size dogs?
> Is there a train that I could take daily to commute to Monaco? Cost? Can you buy a pass?
> 
> Thanks for any and all help! Ciao!


hi il google where sanremo is and try and put you intuch with sobody who can help you in that area


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

ohiotoitaly said:


> Hello everyone! My family will be moving to Sanremo this summer. I am having a hard time finding rentals that are NOT vacation rentals. Any sites that you recommend?
> Any advice on traveling with 2 medium-size dogs?
> Is there a train that I could take daily to commute to Monaco? Cost? Can you buy a pass?
> 
> Thanks for any and all help! Ciao!


There are a few apartments listed here: Affitto case Sanremo, affitto appartamenti, ville | Solo Affitti

As for trains, go to https://www.italiarail.com/ and enter "San Remo" as one station and "Monaco - Monte Carlo" as the other. I see only three trips per day with times that are probably not suited for commuting.

Another option is to take Trenitalia - Homepage English - Trenitalia from San Remo to Ventimiglia and then an SNCF (French) train https://www.raileurope.com/en/index.html from Ventimiglia to Monaco. You will have many more times available and lower cost, but you will have to switch trains in Ventimiglia.


----------

